# Afghan got glasses ..but who's :P



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

WARNING HEAVY PICS

lol 









wana go out with me baby?









giving the hunky look lol



























now without glasses











i said owie nah 









dont look u making me nervous


















trying to howl? nahh









thankx for watching


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dog....lovely pics.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

What a gorgeous young man.


----------



## gougher (Oct 28, 2008)

great pics and a great looking dog.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow he's a truly beautiful GSD!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

What good and fun photos you have a lovely dog


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

ty


----------



## maisyjess (Feb 7, 2009)

Cool, and cute too.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely pictures, hes gorgeous


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

ty guys


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

haha them pictures made me smile lol,..


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

yea he is our goof ball lol


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I cant believe how much he's grown!

He's looking gorgeous and healthy after such a terrible start.


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

very cute x


----------



## Pitlover (Nov 10, 2009)

OMG does he like the glasses? does he wear those on a regular basis? cool i want to teach my pitbull wear contact lense.. joke.. great shots


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

@nonnie 
yes he grew big 

@big_bear

ty 

@Pitlover
nah he doesnt like glasses but he is one hell of a poser


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lovely photo's of a lovely dog


juliex


----------



## waterlilyold (Aug 28, 2009)

He's adorable and so patient


----------



## sunnyej (Jun 19, 2009)

thnx guys 

adorable  yes ..
patient no


----------

